# Delta Chat Cubing Group



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

There is an app, Delta Chat, that is a modern chat app with a twist — it uses the email protocol so all you need is an email (preferably gmail to set up an app password, google “gmail app password for more details). I have a YouTube channel and I would like to record some head to head battles with different methods — so if you know another method for 3x3 ( some examples — Roux, ZZ, Petrus, Mehta, APB, Nautilus, SSC, ECE, Waterman, etc) I would love to have you join.

When you sign in to the app, you can scan someone’s QR code to add them as a contact. I will put mine down below, or you can add my email at [email protected].


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

If there are too many complications with Delta Chat, we can always use Element Chat. Both are cross platform on PC, Mac, Linux, and Mobile (iOS and Android)

My UN on element is therealburrito:matrix.org


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 3, 2022)

Cool Youtube channel and chat group.

I like to learn obscure 3x3 methods.


----------



## qwr (Sep 4, 2022)

Interesting concept, though it's funny we're going back to mailing lists. I am a fan of free and open software.


----------

